# مخطط لبيت 150 متر مربع .......... ارجو المساعدة



## العراق نيو (5 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة من الاخوة المهندسين المختصين ومشرفي المنتدى لرسم بيت مساحته 150 متر مربع حيث اني مهندس ميكانيك​ 

10 x المساحة 12 

زائد مساحة المتبقية هي عبارة عن ممر بابعاد 15 في 2​


----------



## husseinabusleem (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## د.هدى الراوي (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم احتاج تصميم مع واجهة لانشاء دار سكنية لقطعة ارض 7.5 *20 مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## tahree alwan (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم احتاج لخارطة لبيت مساحته150م بطول 20م وواجه 705 م مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (14 أبريل 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ivraimhas (14 أبريل 2011)

اخي يرجي تحديد اتجاهات قطعه الارض مع تحديد موقع قطعه الارض من الشوارع المحيطه مع عمل اوتار بين نقاط الارض ا،ج - ب،د وسوف نرسل ارسل لك بعض اقتراحات التصميم ام شاء الله


----------

